# Fire Trucks!



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2009)

The other day some fire truck pix were posted in the Trucks thread, and it occurred to me that we needed a thread devoted to Fire Fighting Apparatus because who doesn't like a Fire Truck?

I think it would be great to see fire fighting vehicles from other parts of the globe. Here in this area, we have every type of fire fighting vehicle you can imagine because we have urban (includes airport protection), rural and wildland areas combined.

I deal with fire trucks quite a bit at our shop, working on two-way radio equipment and tactical systems (lights, siren, etc). So I have a pretty good collection of photos. 

Here's some of mine to start with:
*IMG 1:* Anderson Fire Department, Engine 46
*IMG 2:* Big Bend, Shasta Co. Fire, Engine 570 (Vintage still in service!)
*IMG 3:* Capay, Shasta County Fire, Water Tender 180
*IMG 4:* Cassel, Shasta County Fire, Engine 10
*IMG 5:* Cottonwood Fire District
*IMG 6:* Cottonwood Fire District


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome GG!


----------



## trackend (Aug 15, 2009)

I have always thought the US Kit was the best It would be interesting to see what UK fire fighters think how the equipment
compares


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Like this thread already! 8) Where's the police cars?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2009)

Some of the Firemen I've spoken to have said they would like to see European fire equipment in action as a comparison. Also, a few local fire fighters have been to Australia on fires, and have said there's a large number of American firetrucks down there.

I like the European Gallet F1 fire helmet, they look really well designed as far as protection goes. It would be pretty cool to have one to show off at the shop!

Police cars, eh? Those pass through the shop on a daily basis. Right now, I have a Lassen Volcanic National Park Ranger vehicle (Ford Expedition) in the final stages of a full install. Before that, was Tehama County Sheriff and a Trinity County Sheriff Coroner's van. Next week I have Shasta County Sheriff boating safety and U.S. Forest Service Law Enforcement coming in!

I got police cars! 

*IMG 1:* Firestorm (private fire suppression company) Crew Transport C-1A
*IMG 2:* Lassen National Forest (U.S.F.S.), Engine 36
*IMG 3:* Lassen National Forest (U.S.F.S.), Engine 84
*IMG 4:* Lassen National Forest (U.S.F.S.), Water Tender 3
*IMG 5:* Klamathe National Forest Transport 1 with Dozer 1
*IMG 6:* Lassen Volcanic Ranger quad (installed lights siren), the receptionist wanted her pic taken on the quad for her friends...how could I say no?


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't see how you could turn her down GG, she's purty! 
To me, there is nothing like a old restored firetruck. I like the lights and chrome and gadgets of the new ones, but the old have special attraction to me. More and more fire departments are restoring their old trucks. Our local firehouse has a nice, old truck. Must be from the late 50's.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> I don't see how you could turn her down GG, she's purty!


"No" just wasn't in my vocabulary 


Messy1 said:


> Our local firehouse has a nice, old truck. Must be from the late 50's.


Let's see it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 15, 2009)

My dad used to work Crash Rescue on an Air Force Base and their trucks were fricken huge. I need to find a pic and post it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> My dad used to work Crash Rescue on an Air Force Base and their trucks were fricken huge. I need to find a pic and post it.


That would be great if you can, those machines are cool!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2009)

Good thread, GG. I posted mine in the truck thread, but will probably be getting some new shots one of these days.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Eric, it would be cool to see more of your trucks!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll try to get some photos of it as soon as I can.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 17, 2009)

OK Dave. Now that I know you want fire engines I'll work on getting more. Here is the only good shot I got that day and it was of the other truck. Sorry


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, Syscom has his trains, so we'll do Fire Trucks! 

And that is a nice shot!

As far as the others, post 'em when you get 'em...we're not in any hurry here so no apologies nessecary!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's some more of my Fire Trucks.

With the exception of a few trucks I have photos of, I've done work in one way or another on all of these (posted or soon to be posted) at some point or another in the past 9 years.

*IMG 1:* French Gulch, Shasta County Fire, Engine 59
*IMG 2:* French Gulch, Shasta County Fire, Engine 559 (Sweet classic still in service!)
*IMG 3:* Happy Valley Fire Department, Engine 44
*IMG 4:* Happy Valley Fire Department, Engine 344
*IMG 5:* Happy Valley Fire Department, Engine 744 (Rear body is 1940's military)
*IMG 6:* Happy Valley Fire Department, Water tender 44


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2009)

Dave, I love the French Gulch International.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2009)

It is pretty cool, isn't it!

It's like the "little engine that could" 

A few years back, when a forest fire broke around French Gulch, the firemen made a stand in town, and refused to let the town burn, and that little engine was in the midst of it.

There were some losses, but all in all, they did a heck of a job saving the town. Here's an article about that fire: Living With Fire -- Times-Standard.com


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2009)

WOW!! It's amazing what's going on in the world while we live in out own little worlds.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2009)

True that...every place has it's own thing...out here in California you can be sure of a few things, one is that rain will never happen when you need it. The other is that the hills will always burn. It's been this way long before we got here, and it'll be happening long after were gone...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2009)

True.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 19, 2009)

It doesn't help that we have idiots running around starting fires out here either.
Too many of them end up being arson related.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's an older shot I took of a local 1938 Ford fire truck.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2009)

Good looking machine!

It's great to see the old engines preserved like that, thanks for sharing it! 

Here's a few more engines!

*IMG 1:* Lake Shastina Fire Department, Multi-Use 3110
*IMG 2:* Lewiston Fire Department, Engine 2334
*IMG 3:* Montague Fire Department, Engine 515


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Old firetrucks are the best...same as old Police cars! 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

Like this ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Like this ?


Cool shot...I wish I still had a photo of my '55 Buick CHP cruiser I owned restored back in the 80's 

How about all you guys overseas grabbing and posting some shots of your local Fire Apparatus! It'll be cool to see all the different types out there!

Here's a few more, all are from Mountain Gate Fire Department.

*IMG 1:* Mountain Gate Fire Department, Engine 41 - Poor quality image, (the other was worse) I'll replace it soon.
*IMG 2:* Mountain Gate Fire Department, Engine 441
*IMG 3:* Mountain Gate Fire Department, Rescue 41
*IMG 4:* Mountain Gate Fire Department, Water Tender 41 (A Sterling with Mack mirrors!)


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you a vol. firefighter? You have some nice shots


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2009)

You've had your share GG, my turn! Couple from the neighboring town!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2009)

More, a friend who is a Vol. Firefighter!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Are you a vol. firefighter? You have some nice shots


Thanks, and no, I'm not a Vol. 

Hard to describe my line of work, but it involves the tactical equipment used on all Public Safety vehicles. So in a nutshell, I "build them". This could be anything from just sticking a two-way radio and antenna in it, to a full-blown install that includes lights, siren and related equipment as well as complete covert systems (undercover stuff) which I won't go into detail. I design the systems as well as provide consultation with city, county, state and federal agencies as well as civilian entities.

My line of work puts me in direct contact with all levels of Public Safety: Fire, Law Enforcement, Paramedic OES. I actually deal more with Law Enforcement than I do with any other type of agency.

An example of a typical day would be like today. I dealt with folks from Shasta County Boating safety, Shasta County Marshall, Shasta County District Attorney, Shasta County Sherrif S.W.A.T., City of Shasta Lake Fire, Redding P.D., Redding Fire and Tehama County Sherrif! 

Makes for an interesting day.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds pretty cool! My dad is a Police Officer! Lol they have dodge chargers as police cars! Lucky.... Just imagine that car with lights and decals. Of course they still have there Ford Explorers, F-150's and Crown Victoria's!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2009)

Great pics Harrison!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, time for some more!

Things have been quiet at the shop lately, as far as fire aparatus is concerned, but I might be able to get some shots of the fire equipment at the airport during the airshow in a few weeks.

*IMG 1:* Park Service, Whiskeytown Nat'l Rec. Area, Engine 2
*IMG 2:* Red Bluff Fire Department, Engine 1
*IMG 3:* Red Bluff Fire Department, Engine 2
*IMG 4:* Red Bluff Fire Department, Engine 3
*IMG 5:* Red Bluff Fire Department, Truck 1 (110 foot ladder, 800 gallon tank)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never liked White firetrucks..... Just the traditional red and yellow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice, but Red is right!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 10, 2009)

Excellent fire rigs Dave!


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 10, 2009)

That last one doesn't look cheap


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Aaron, like I've said before, it's a great job...I get to live out every kid's dream: Lights and Sirens! 


Colin1 said:


> That last one doesn't look cheap


Good call, Colin! 

One of those Ladder Trucks can get into the 200 thousand dollar range easily!

Red Bluff's was a bit more expensive than Redding's because it has the 800 gallon tank onboard. Redding's relies on either hydrant or water tender for it's supply because it operates within city limnits. Red Bluff's can perform mutual aid in a more rural setting (outside of Red Bluff city limits) and needs it's own supply for initial deployment and is replentished by a water tender if needed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 10, 2009)

the town of Abingdon has one just like the last one. They've got it covered in all sorts of lights.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> the town of Abingdon has one just like the last one. They've got it covered in all sorts of lights.


Hope you'll be able to get a photo (or two) of it sometime!

The following photos are of Redding Fire Department's equipment and I have more photos of them for a few reasons. First one being that Redding is one of the largest towns between Sacramento and the Oregon border and that we're based here in Redding, so I'll see more of thier trucks than most other towns. Matter of fact, this week, I'll be going to Redding Airport to work on one of thier foam tankers, I believe it's an Oshkosh (gonna get some photos, too).

*IMG 1*: Reding Fire Department (retired), "BigRed"
*IMG 2*: Redding Fire Department (Airport), AR72
*IMG 3*: Redding Fire Department, Engine 1
*IMG 4*: Redding Fire Department, Engine 2
*IMG 5*: Redding Fire Department, Engine 4
*IMG 6*: Redding Fire Department, Engine 5
*IMG 7*: Redding Fire Department, Engine 8


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, excellent pics!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

I like it  

I have a firehouse about 5 minute, walk away, they never have there fire trucks out though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> I like it
> 
> I have a firehouse about 5 minute, walk away, they never have there fire trucks out though.


Firemen are great guys, ask 'em when the next time might be that they are washing the trucks (which they're always polishing and cleaning) and they'll probably be more than happy to let you take some photos!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

Yea! But since I live in a small town there pumper truck is from the 70's and has a 3,000 (Does that sound about right?) gallon tank. They're planning to get a new truck in January of 2010! So I'll have some pictures for sure!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 20, 2009)

Great shots Dave! I almost forgot, I did get some shots of fire trucks yesterday.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2009)

Those are some good looking trucks and all look to be fairly modern!

Most of our VFDs out here are running older equipment.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was working a vendor booth for the company I work for at the Goodguys car show this past weekend in Joliet, Il. and back at the hotel we were staying at, I came across this 65 Chevy truck that had a extremely longer than stock hood. Underneath the hood was 702 cubic inch V12 GMC truck motor built from 1960-64. Guys found the engine in a scrap pile and decided to out it too use. I could only get pics of the motor as it was dark out, and was going to track the truck down to get pics the following day, but was not able too. We talked with the owner for a few hours. Coolest engine at the whole show! 
Another cool part was the truck was made in memory of his uncle who died in WW2 flying on board a B-24 called Rap'em Pappy! the tailgate was painted with Rap Em Pappy on it, in memory of the crew who died on 07-07-44 I think? Anyone know where to find any info on this plane? The crew was listed as MIA. 
It was just a totally cool vehicle. Hood was at least 5-6 feet long, and was made into a front opening!


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Also wanted to apologize that this was not a firetruck or anything, but thought it fit in this section!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2009)

No need to apologize, those engines were used in GMC firetrucks in the late 50's and very early 60's!

My frends and I were going to put a 702.9 c.i. V12 in my '68 Chevelle (back in the 80's) but it never happened, I ended up with a custom built 454 instead 

Great shots, thanks for sharin' them!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2009)

I had never seen one of those before Messy. Thanks for posting. Very interesting.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice !


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I had never seen one of those before Messy. Thanks for posting. Very interesting.


Aaron, check out the "big block" V6 engines GMC was using...the 702 was in essence a twin V6 using two V6 intakes (with the Rochester 2G or 2GV on each intake, on the later models), seperate heads valve covers and a twin distributor (the shaft branched out into twin caps).

For bottom-end torque, it was a beast!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll bet!!! It would be neat to set that up in a pulling truck and take it to the tractor pulls. I don't think that you could hurt the motor. Weight the truck properly with a good set of tires and axles and you could upset a lot of folks.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah TORQUE MONSTER. The owner said about 2500 rpm was max on this thing. It uses a common crankshaft and camshaft, has tow distributors, and was topped with 2 Holley 500 cfm carbs. We talked to the owner about getting him some custom 2 barrel carbs made that will outflow and perform those stock out of the box Holleys. I though it would be really interesting to see what this monster would do with 2 four barrel carbs on it, there is just a 4 barrel manifold ever made for this motor


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are some specs on the motor. I'm not sure two four barrel carbs would work unless they were 400cfm give or take. It's a low rpm motor.http://www.smokstak.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55766&d=1244057920


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Here are some specs on the motor. I'm not sure two four barrel carbs would work unless they were 400cfm give or take. It's a low rpm motor.http://www.smokstak.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55766&d=1244057920


Any Carb and/or Intake config from the 1960 onwards GM V6 (305/351 c.i.d.) should work, including the smaller 4M series 4 barrel carbs...they aren't the spreadbore like the Q-Jets, but alot of options. I have seen twin 2G intakes for the V6, so if you could find two double duece intakes, that would be the equivellent of two 4 barrels, but looking far cooler! (almost as cool as my L33 409 engine looked with a six-pack intake) 

The specs on the 702 is a 4.56" bore x 3.58" stroke putting out 250 horse with almost 600 ft/lb torque...definately a man-beast for it's time. And just imagine what it could do with a little "work"


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's more Redding Fire Department equipment.

Both Redding T-1 Ladder trucks do not have onboard water tanks, like Red Bluff's T-1. Instead, these trucks rely on hydrants or water tenders to supply them.

*IMG 1*: Redding Fire Department, Engine 15
*IMG 2*: Redding Fire Department, Engine 45
*IMG 3*: Redding Fire Department, Engine 62
*IMG 4*: Redding Fire Department, Truck 1 (old, soon to be transferred to another station)
*IMG 5*: Redding Fire Department, Truck 1 (new, assigned to station 1)
*IMG 6*: Redding Fire Department, Water Tender 5


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2009)

Redding Fire Department, Water Tender 7 at the Redding Airshow...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Ah yes ! Can't forget firetrucks at an airshow!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 27, 2009)

Very cool shots Dave!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome shots! Wouldn't mind to see some old and new Police cars....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry Jan, next time I'm at my dads station I can take some pics!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Awesome shots! Wouldn't mind to see some old and new Police cars....


Start up a thread, I'm sure I can hook ya' up with some patrol cars!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Me to! If I get the time to get down to my dads station they have Dodge Chargers


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2009)

This was the only fire truck at the show this weekend, sorry.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a good looking Pierce!

Most people don't realize that those are 4x4 vehicles...we see alot of them out here, most are on a shorter wheelbase.

Cool how they've kept the old Federal Signal mechanical siren (passenger side front bumper)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2009)

It looks to be a right stout piece of equipment. I don't know a lot about fire trucks so.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2009)

The Pierce is actually on an International chassis drivetrain...super solid machines.

I figured that *if* I ever came into a pile of money, I'd buy an IH crewcab short frame 4x, and make it my huntin' and fishin' rig!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2009)

That would be cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

...in a late war German camouflage?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL

Well, how about winter '44 (Ardennes) Wehrmacht camo?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds good to me mate! When are we taking off? Are you allowed to hunt with a MG42?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Sounds good to me mate! When are we taking off? Are you allowed to hunt with a MG42?


Sure...and you can man the '42 and I'll use the Mk108 for the "close in" shots...

Heck, with a well aimed HE shot from the "Air Hammer", there's no guttin' or skinnin'...it'll be ready to eat in little bite-sized peices 

Also time to post some more from my collection!

*IMG 1:* Town of Old Shasta Fire Department, Engine 56
*IMG 2:* Town of Old Shasta Fire Department, Engine 256
*IMG 3:* Town of Old Shasta Fire Department, Engine 556
*IMG 4:* Shasta College Fire Department, Engine 273
*IMG 5:* Shasta County Fire Department, Engine 43
*IMG 6:* City of Shasta Lake Fire Department, Engine 42
*IMG 7:* City of Shasta Lake Fire Department, Rescue 42


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2009)

Great material Dave!! I see what you mean by shorter chassis in the E-556 shot.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 14, 2009)

I keep looking for John Gage and Roy DeSoto in your pics GG. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Awesome shots! Wouldn't mind to see some old and new Police cars....



That would be fodder for another thread....

Charles


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 15, 2009)

There was a police car thread a year or so back. Be a good time to renew it Lucky!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 15, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Awesome shots! Wouldn't mind to see some old and new Police cars....





Messy1 said:


> There was a police car thread a year or so back. Be a good time to renew it Lucky!



This one has some good looking police cars in it.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/fastest-police-cars-17791.html


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2009)

Gauge and De Soto! Squad 51 was a pretty cool TV show! 

And that Police Car link is a great thread, and has quite a collection of law enforcement vehicles...it's a good one to keep going!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 15, 2009)

I never missed "Emergency" when I was a kid.
When I first moved out here I wanted to find that Fire station. 
Just like I wanted to see the "Chip's" police station.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2009)

I got to do the Squad 51 thing at Universal Studios when I was a kid. I liked Adam-12 better. The head nurse at Rampart hospital was pretty hot looking though! 

Here's some of the last of the firetrucks in my collection:

*IMG 1:* Shingletown Volunteer Fire Department, Engine 63 (Vintage equipment still in service!)
*IMG 2:* Soldier Mountain Fire Department, Engine 513
*IMG 3:* Weed Fire Department, Engine 1212
*IMG 4:* Loveland Rural Fire Protection District - visiting from Colorado (2008 - norcal fires)
*IMG 5:* Northwest Fire Protection Services - visiting from Montana (2008 - norcal fires)
*IMG 6:* Rocky Mountain Fire, Engine 2434 - visiting from Colorado (2008 - norcal fires)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool shots!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 16, 2009)

Great stuff Dave!! I like the old International Loadstar 1700 the best though.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I got to do the Squad 51 thing at Universal Studios when I was a kid. I liked Adam-12 better. The head nurse at Rampart hospital was pretty hot looking though!


Yes she was and she was in her 50's at the time.
I believe Julie London was married to Bobby Troup (Dr. Joe Early) at the time.

Of all the police shows I liked Policewoman the best. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2009)

Still waiting for the folks overseas to post some fire engines from where they live!

I have so many photos because I work on them, but everyone has a fire station in thier neighborhood, get out those cameras and get busy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Yes she was and she was in her 50's at the time.



She was beautiful then. I just looked at her pics when she was younger and WOW!

I also used to watch a show called Code-R. Man this brings back memories.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2009)

Remembered I had this 1938 Ford in my stash.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 22, 2009)

Beauty!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2009)

Great looking machine!

I love to see the vintage trucks being taken care of like that!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2009)

ABW, thanks for sharing the pic of that 1938 fire engine, that's a true stunner.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you ladies and gents.  I had posted it in my photo thread quite a while ago and thought it would go nicely here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2009)

That's a nice one Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you Wayne.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 24, 2009)

Great looking truck Aaron. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2009)

Found this one sitting in a mall parking lot today at lunch so I took a few shots. The sun made it difficult to get the shots to look half way decent though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2009)

The shots came out well enough, Aaron!

You don't see many of those LaFrance trucks around these days.

Matter of fact, that engine looks like it's being taken out of service. Notice that the covers and diverters on the plumbing have been removed, as well as the gear in the compartments.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, to be honest I believe someone is actually driving it back and forth to work. (Imagine that)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2009)

Stink on gas, but that actually would be fun!


----------



## klarmie (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2009)

Uuuuuuuuuuhhhhh, Houston we have a problem.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow klarmie, did you grab that photo? If so, what happened?

It's tough to see about a hundred thousand dollars getting swallowed by the ground like that!


----------



## klarmie (Oct 31, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Wow klarmie, did you grab that photo? If so, what happened?
> 
> It's tough to see about a hundred thousand dollars getting swallowed by the ground like that!



No Sir I did not take that photo, it was sent to me in an email from a firefighter friend. I did a search and found this

California Sinkhole Swallows Fire Truck Whole - car crashes - Jalopnik


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2010)

Dave,

I stumbled across this site and thought you might be interested:

Firetrucks At War


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2010)

EXCELLENT VB!!!!!! THANKS A BUNCH!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 1, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dave,
> 
> I stumbled across this site and thought you might be interested:
> 
> Firetrucks At War


Sweet find!

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 3, 2010)

Excellent find VB! 


Wheels


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 1, 2010)

Here DCFD Engine 16 who's First Due is the White House.
The first 4 photos are ones I snapped while out on a walk and are of the "Old" engine.
The last photo shows the 2008 Seagrave that replaced it (Not the best shot but the only one I have of it)


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 1, 2010)

Raising the flag for the St Patrick's Day parade in 2006.
I can't find the photo I took at a distance, I'll have to post that one later one when I find it.


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 1, 2010)

1.) DCFD Engine 11

2.) DCFD Rescue 2's new ride

3.) Rescue 2 at night showing off the light package.

4.) DCFD Engine 20- 2nd due to our apartment

5.) DCFD Engine 9 (U Street) at a fire in our complex in a summer thunderstorm.

6.) DCFD Engine 21's new Seagrave about a month old when this photo was taken.

7.) Rear of Engine 21

8.) DCFD Engine 28-3rd due where we live.

9.) DCFD 31 Engine- our next door neighbor.

10.)Alexandira VA Engine 204

11.)Brunswick MD VFD

12.)Brunswick MD VFD

13.)Bethesda- Montgomery County MD--(old) truck 6 at a rare mutual aid cover at Engine 31 during a large DC fire, 12/05

14.)Upper Montgomery County Fire tanker 14, Poolesville MD

15.)Gaithersburg-Washington Grove MD FD Engine 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 1, 2010)

Excellent shots and great material Cota!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 3, 2010)

Great shots, Cota, Thanks for sharing them!

While they are all cool shots, my fav has to be Engine 2 (photo #15) 

Here's a couple shots of Redding Fire Department's Air Rescue Truck, AR-7 stationed at the Redding Airport (RDD), taken during it's visit to our shop (for radio equipment upgrades). In the second photo, you can see a "quick squirt" for the camera!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2010)

Cool Dave.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2010)

Ok, went to the fly-in today and found this parked at the gate.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2010)

Cool shots. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2010)

They had a truck and tractor show in Glade Springs today so after work I went up and got a few shots. This was parked with the bucket up.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

Nice. 


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (May 9, 2010)

How much time is spent polishing all these firetrucks?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2010)

I came across a rare ladder truck last weekend during a short trip.

This Seagrave was parked near the old McCloud train depot and Jessica had to drag me away from it (especially when I wondered out loud if it was for sale...) 

From what I can tell, it's a 1954 with the flathead V-12 engine. The covered cab wasn't too common with Seagraves, as they tended to have open cabs with a "shaved" windscreen.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 28, 2010)

Very cool Dave!! I have never seen one like this before.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice! Say, that would look great in your driveway.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Actually that looks great, nice Pic David!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok Dave, I did get a couple of fire trucks at the Tazewell show this year. They aren't as interesting as your last one but they are fire engines none the less.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

COOL!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice shots!!

I really like the looks of that Mack!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 20, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Nice shots!!
> 
> I really like the looks of that Mack!



Thanks guys and I thought you'd like the Mack Dave. It was there when I got there at 7:45 but I was waiting for the sun to hit.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2010)

This was at the semi wreck this morning.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 5, 2010)

I noticed there was about five or six different paint jobs for the Fire Engines you posted. I was wondering whether the colour of the Fire Engine meant anything.

Like Red is Professional City, Yellow is Volunteer City, White is Rural, Green is Forestry.
I don't think there is such a system in Australia although I have seen a yellow fire-engine or two around. Not sure whether that is a gradual change for visibility...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2010)

Good question, and it's a complicated answer...

On the Federal level, U.S. Forest Service is "Federal Safety Green" but, Bureau of Land Management (BLM) is "Lime Green" which is that bright yellow-green you see. And then National Park Service (NPS) uses plain White.

On the State level, it's whatever the individual state determines and in this case, California Department of Forestry (was CDF now CalFire) uses "Federal Safety Red" as a standard on thier engines and heavy aparatus but that is supposed to change soon, to an overall white with a red reflective stripe running the length of the vehicle.

Individual Counties in California also also have thier own choice and in the case of Shasta County, thier vehicles are red overall.

And for City Fire Departments in this state, it's also thier choice and that's where you'll see a real diversity, Redding has all red, Red Bluff having all white with a blue reflective stripe along thier centerline while the City of Anderson has all "Lime-Green" vehicles, etc.

Regardless of paint color reflective color, all departments nationwide have to follow specific color shades dictated by the Federal NFPA guidelines.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2010)

Dave, could there be different colors denoting different fire houses in the same city?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Dave, could there be different colors denoting different fire houses in the same city?


Not that I have ever seen, but that might be possible in other areas/regions.

Usually a city (or local government) decides on a uniform code, and all departments under thier jurisdiction have to stick with it...

By the way, when I mentioned Redding fire in my last post, I failed to mention that all thier vehicles have white roofs against the overall red, but City of Shasta Lake and Mountaingate Fire departments are all solid red...


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, it indeed sounds complicated. I think we mostly have red fire-engines over here. White mostly is ambulances or police cars over here. Although some of the highway patrol hi-visibility police cars that are coming into service have about five different shades of colour that I have seen.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2010)

Healz, we have a police car thread to so feel free to take photos and post.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Healz, we have a police car thread to so feel free to take photos and post.


Definately!

I like seeing the Police Fire vehicles from everyone else's neck of the woods!

Here's the Police Car thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/police-cars-21244.html


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't taken any but I will try and find some pictures to show you.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 24, 2011)

I stopped by the firehouse this afternoon and it was opened up so I asked if I could shoot some pictures. Here's what I ended up with. Please enjoy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent Aaron!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice shots Aaron!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool pics Aaron. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am suppose to do some more shots for some of the guys at the fire station in a week or so.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 11, 2016)

All of these images come from the blog of a bloke called Aaron Coghill. Presumably he took these at a major bushfire emergency in 2004 with the majority being Rural Fire Brigades from various places.

Australia is a dry continent and unfortunately we are swinging into a dry period again, where the grass is dying. Very soon without decent rain our fire danger could creep into being catastrophic. All it takes at the moment is a misplaced coke bottle, or a cigarette to ignite the grass, let along arson. There was a big grass fire out at Dundathu in Queensland recently that they had either 22 people or vehicles, not sure which responding to. They reckon it could have been deliberately lit by someone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 11, 2016)

More Australian Rural Fire Brigade Vehicles from various places mostly Queensland continued. These come from the same blog as the ones up above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 11, 2016)

Okay last one of the rurals from the same blog and then some urban ones that are there...
I have included a picture of one of the signs that is used to indicate the fire danger rating. 
It may be familiar to some of you. I think they have now added a higher top rating to the
scale...
Healz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 11, 2016)

Okay, now for some of the air support in Bushfire fighting operations that came from the same blog.
 Healz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 11, 2016)

Nowhere really to post these, so they can get shifted later, but here are some ambulance photos from the same blog by Aaron Coghill...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 11, 2016)

Okay, last one for now from Aaron Coghill, here are some SES service pictures from the same blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 12, 2016)

Those aren't fire trucks................This is a fire truck.





My assigned truck for 14 years. 1996-2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2016)

Then how about these?

Red Bluff Fire T-1 (including 800 gallon tank)




Redding Fire T-1 (redesignated T-5 in 2009)




Redding Fire T-1 (new in 2009)





Redding Fire AR-7

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2016)

Excellent guys! EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 22, 2016)

Australia does have big ladder trucks based in the cities. That was a big bush fire where a lot of those vehicles would have fallen apart getting to it. In bush fire conditions you can't rely on having water close by so the last vehicle is for when you need to take the water to the fire. 

Still extremely dry so could get very bad by January, February. Grass already crackling underfoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2016)

Hopefully you guys down there will be spared any serious fires this season.

By the way, if you want to see what the Yanks run for wildland fires, go back and see post #5 for some back country fire-fighting beasts.


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 22, 2016)

I was given a tour of the Adelaide Fire Station of the South Australian Metropolitan Fire Service by an assistant chief (payback for driving him around Connecticut on his visit there). A very enjoyable afternoon concluded with a couple of pints in the local bar. 
City and rural fire fighting is very different but putting paint and flashing lights on a four wheel drive truck doesn't really make it a "Fire truck". 
We had an old army 2 1/2 ton truck (6 X 6 )with a large generator and skid mounted fire pump (500gpm with it's own 6 cylinder car engine engine) painted red with lights but it wasn't really a "Fire truck". It was a red deuce and half with a lot of _stuff _ welded/bolted in the bed. 
Likewise using old oil tankers and painting them red for water tankers isn't a good solution either, however cheap they may be. Water being heavier than oil can cause some real CG/stability problems and require extra caution when driving, especially off road. 
Commenting only on old trucks in my dept, not the tanker in the picture.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2016)

We have some "interesting" scratch-built fire fighting apparatus around here in some of the smaller communities of Northern California.

But one of the largest water tenders of any Fire Department in this area, would be Mountain Gate FD's WT-41, which is a 7,000 gallon water truck on a Sterling chassis. (Post #26).

A private company that contarcts to the USFS or CDF during fire season owns two monster water trucks out of the town of Burney, a community in the eastern Sierras. One of them is an Oshkosh with a ridiculously large water tank and the other one is a scratch-built hybrid water truck built on a military 5 ton 6X6 chassis. It has a Detroit 318 (8V71) shoehorned into it and it's aptly nicknamed "The Beast from Burney".

It's also not uncommon to see contractors out on the line with water pulls like the Cat 6xx series 10,000 gallon (average) articulated water movers.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a suspicion that the NSW tanker semitrailer could be based in an area considered safe for smaller fire trucks fighting major bush and grass fires to resupply when their own water tanks run out. Maybe for working in rural areas where there may not be many lakes or waterholes to draw from...


----------

